# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Axolotl tank

## DJMonty

Hi, everyone.

Is my tank suitable for axolotls? It is a 46 Gallon Bowfront (36" Long, 20" High, 15" Back)

If so, how many axolotls could live comfortably in it?

----------


## Jen

Two - three would fit nicely.  If they are under 4 inches when you get them they will need to be housed in individual smaller containers. Young axololts have trouble finding food sometimes and young axolotls are cannibalistic and it becomes a learned behavior that they will carry on throughout their lives.

----------


## DJMonty

Okay, thanks.

Jenste, you're a member of Fishlore, are you not?

----------


## Jen

I used to be but I am not any longer.  I do still frequent fishforums.net and caudata.org  :Smile:

----------


## Shanny

He's right, typically axolotls need 10 gallons each. You can keep two fully grown adults in a 20 gal, which is what I house my two in right now, I am looking to upgrade though, and bow fronts are way more nice and attractive. I think what u have would house three axolotl perfectly  :Smile:  good luck, I love my axolotls, they are so social and always come up to the glass whenever they see me come in the room!
If you need a good place to get axolotl, just look up glowingaxolotl on YouTube, I got mine from him. He is reasonably priced and I loved the service I got from him when ordering mine. He lives in Pensacola, fl and he ships overnight.
I'm hoping to get a big tank soon so that I can order another axolotl from him. He is super friendly and answers any questions that you have, unlike some other people I contacted about buying axolotl... All the others just seemed interested in getting there money and not care about customer or animal.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.926746,-93.081092

----------


## DJMonty

Thanks, Shanny. I'll be sure to contact him, however, I doubt he'd ship to England, and I haven't got a clue what the laws regarding the shipping of live animals is over here.

----------


## Shanny

Ohhhh haha, I didn't even think to look and see where u were from.. :/ sorry


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.926661,-93.081288

----------

